# Tank the Texas Tegu



## 4Horse (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, it's my turn to post some pictures! This is Tank the Texas Tegu:


----------



## carcharios (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, another spotted Tegu. It seems there are a handful of tegus with this particular pattern. Out of curiosity, where did you get this guy? I'm beginning to think those with spotted tegus should do their best to breed their specimens with other owners of spotted tegus since the pattern seems to be so unique among the species.

Carcharios


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yup, that's what I noticed right off the bat. Very spotted, and also incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 21, 2009)

nice lookin' tegu, even if it resides in texas......







J/K bro, great tegu and welcome aboard!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah I dig that pattern. Very Nice.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 22, 2009)

nice GU


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!!!

Carcharios, that's why I was wondering where you saw the other spotted Tegu. What pet store was it at? I'd like to buy the spotted one you posted pics of. Could you e-mail me the name and phone number of that pet store? I'd sure appreciate it!!!


----------



## cabral (Jul 22, 2009)

really nice tegu


----------

